# MV Sandnes, of Norway



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Have seen several photos of this lovely little ship in SN galleries, but there is no info to follow up. She appears to be based in Stavanger, Norway.

I wonder if anyone can furnish any details regarding her build, current owner, and in particular, her dimensions. Is she as built, or is ahe a preserved vessel? She would make a lovely model.

Cheers John


----------



## feistein (Jul 19, 2006)

Most of this in Norwegian;

http://www.gamlesalten.no/

http://www.stp-norway.com/Forum/vie...order=asc&highlight=nattruten+sandnes&start=0

http://www.gann.no/index.cfm?id=68424


BON VOYAGE
feistein


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi feistein!
Thank you for those links. Despite the language problem, I have learnt a little more about her.
Cheers John


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Further to my research on this vessell, can anyone tell me if she was of single or twin-screw propulsion?
Details on the construction of this ship are very hard to find, so any data would be appreciated.
Cheers John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

According to Miramar she was single screw
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/98334
Cheers
Kris


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks so much for that my friend!
Cheers John


----------



## supernova (Dec 9, 2009)

A 1:1250 scale model of this ship is made by Burkhard Schutt of Risawoleska, a wonderful German model maker. Yes it is a lovely ship, I wish I could read Norwegian to understand those links.


----------

